# Gander Mountain (guide series) Fly rod question



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I recently picked up a 10' three piece, eight weight fly rod as part of a deal but am not familiar with it or it's value. The rod is a Plateau series, could anyone help with a value on this or have any interest in purchasing?


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought one that was new but on sale several years ago. I think they were originally around $100 if I remember right. Mine was a seven weight. I liked the rod but haven't used it lately.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you remember the original price? I saw one on eBay for $125 and was thinking $75 is a fair asking price.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm just guessing but I think the original price was around $130 and like I said I paid around $100. I know another steelhead man who bought one and he also liked the rod. I'd say start it at $75, you can always come down.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help Dave!


----------

